# AuSable report



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

Ya that was us. Hopefully things are better tonight, driving from alpena 4/5 nights a week is getting expensive, but I wouldn't rather be doing anything else. Will report after tonight!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice 25+" browns there. Headed up this weekend, but the rain killed the hex hatch between McKinley Bridge and 4001 Bridge. The high water was not very helpful either. Fish weren;t even rising to the iso's and caddis. Sunday we hooked into some nice rainbows upstream of McKinley. Got about 10 'bows, from 8-16". Small the smaller fish came on dries and nymphs (some small hatch going on at midday) and the 3 larger fish came on streamers. 

Surprise, no browns to be found anywhere....


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

just got home! Decided not to take the boat tonight instead took the tube, fish one of my favorite spots down from parm. Guy I was fishing with got a 24" right at dark, I endend up with a 16/17" and a 21" brown. Very light spinner fall at dark, fish seemed to feed right at dark and lasted for maybe 20/30 mins. 16/17 was on a ISO spinner, and the 21" was on a hex cripple I tied up today, 24" was on a hex spinner. Air temp was 49 degrees when I left the park. Might try and make it over again tomorrow making it the 5th night in a row since it will be a zoo this weekend.


----------



## Sala (May 15, 2008)

Nice fish! Hit it on Saturday near Lovells--the faster water screwed me


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm going up this weekend. We have a place right after McMasters bridge so I usually just fish right there. Any pointers from anyone before I go up thursday night.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

just got home, fished until 2:30 and it was a decent night, thought it might have been better with the warmer temps and light winds. Got on the river at 9:50. Few bugs hitting the water. Got a nice 18" brown on my first cast with my hex cripple. Thats been my go to fly rlthe past few nights. Went around the next bend and my buddy got a decent brown prolly 15/16". Floated down 20 mins or so and hooked a hog. Got it to come up to the surface rolled once and gone! It was bigger than the 24" fish we caught last night. That was it for the night. Spinners and duns on the water around 11 so I thought it might last a little longer tonight but it didnt. Temp when I pulled out of rainbow was 64 compared to 40's last night. There were a few fish crusing around in the pond but they weren't staying in any one area for to long. Unless something special happens the hex's are winding down from whirlpool to the pond. This has been just a horrible hex season so far bug wise. Had one blanket hatch last Tuesday I beleive and thats it. Good luck fishing this weekend guys, might make it back Sunday night, well have to see what the weather is like and how hung over I am. Take care and tight lines to all. Oh water levels are still on the way down, parm. was at 963 tonight!


----------



## bigfish44 (May 18, 2007)

So, from what you guys have seen, do you expect there to be some kind of hex hatch to still be going on this weekend between Mckinely and the 4001 bridge, pending weather of course?

If not, I assume the upper Au Sable (McMasters Bridge to Mio), should. 
If I have to go over there, where is there good access for the upper Au Sable, I have never fished above Mio?

Does anyone know where I could find a good access map for the Au Sable above Mio?

Bigfish


----------



## KalvinKlein (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got back from grayling, and I didn't do too bad. Caught a couple brown...nothing to brag about. Almost got carried away by the masiqutos though.


----------



## WALLEYE JUNKIE (Jul 12, 2008)

On my way up there tomorrow for 10 days. Anyone one still doing any good on browns or bows any info would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Headin' up too...but only for the weekend. But I'm psyched...first time on the water for over a month!


----------

